

Text Message Spam - ericb
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20593519/
Anyone else get this message too? Is an anti-spam solution likely to be implemented when the cell phone companies make money from the spam?  The odd thing about this type of spam is it may have been more profitable for verizon than the spammer.
======
ericb
Will there be a plan for text message spam when verizon may have made far more
from the messages than the actual spammer? I was one of the lucky recipients
of the pump and dump text message the article mentions.

------
BrandonM
I had never realized the point of those penny stock spams until I read that
article, so +1.

